# Watching Soccer World Cup Online



## MarcelloM

HI, 
i'm an Italian living in Japan. Does anyone know what to do in order to subscribe to a service that offers streaming of all the upcoming Soccer World Cup matches? I see that several companies have the rights in Japan and the websites are almost all in Japanese. It's pretty confusing, would really appreciate if someone has some information. 

Thanks to anybody who might be of help!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## adamadman

I have the same question. I am in Germany. We do not pay the fee for television here, and only use it for movies (streaming, DVD). But I'd be willing to pay a little to ensure we have access to all the World Cup games through an online service.


----------



## JamesInJapan

I believe this should work for people living in Japan:
https://www1.nhk.or.jp/sports/2018fifaworldcup/ba/

I've been using a VPN to watch from other countries... but I just asked my friend to email me the link he uses and he sent me that.


----------

